# Shingles overhanging gutter



## OhioHomeDoctor (Sep 27, 2011)

The shingle should be just past the drip edge which laps the gutter wall.


----------



## bcdemon (Jul 12, 2010)

3" is way too much. 1" to 1.5" past the fascia is fine.


----------



## Roofmaster417 (Jun 9, 2010)

bcdemon said:


> 3" is way too much. 1" to 1.5" past the fascia is fine.


Agreed :thumbsup: 

3" in the gutter is insane.


----------



## pjm30043 (May 22, 2012)

What is the best way to go about trimming the shingles back? Hooked blade utility knife? Is there a quicker way? The whole house is like that.


----------



## ajkent (Jun 17, 2012)

*ideal shingles*

hi there! you might also want to go to the local home depot and ask the commercial desk then make a copy of the wrapping for the same type shingles the instructions are printed on the bundles so an idiot could do the job if he can read use a tape and drive a nail this dude needs you to call the local building inspector on him he should have trimmed the starter course then the first layer to about 3/8 to 1/2 inches you can trim these with a chalk line and a hook blade to the proper lenght but i would think about getting a lawyer if he dosent come back and trim this for free also if he didnt know this then he may have done the whole thing wrong you can sue for non-proformance or not being up to the standards of the industry.


----------



## OldNBroken (Jun 11, 2008)

ajkent said:


> hi there! you might also want to go to the local home depot and ask the commercial desk then make a copy of the wrapping for the same type shingles the instructions are printed on the bundles so an idiot could do the job if he can read use a tape and drive a nail this dude needs you to call the local building inspector on him he should have trimmed the starter course then the first layer to about 3/8 to 1/2 inches you can trim these with a chalk line and a hook blade to the proper lenght but i would think about getting a lawyer if he dosent come back and trim this for free also if he didnt know this then he may have done the whole thing wrong you can sue for non-proformance or not being up to the standards of the industry.


He didn't say anything about a contractor doing it. What's with all the legal hullabaloo? He just wanted to know what the proper overhang is. 
Oh I see, you are just advertising.

Anyways,
Answer...one knuckle

BTW, try a period once in a while in your posts........see, they are really simple............


----------



## 747 (Feb 11, 2005)

Well if you wanted to trim. Get a buddy and chaulk line. One snap and a sharp utility knife. This way its a clean cut all the way down. You may or maynot want to get a couple of tubes of roofers adhesive if you will. Run a bead on the apron to get a good seal. Double check this with one of the roofers here. I fell off the board not sure who is still around. Let me be specific. Lift the shingle off the apron a line of adhensive then push the shingle down for a good seal. 1 inch over hang use to be the norm back when i was on the board. Just stopped by for a pm to a roofer to see how much i should figure for a new garage roof.


----------



## bcdemon (Jul 12, 2010)

pjm30043 said:


> What is the best way to go about trimming the shingles back? Hooked blade utility knife? Is there a quicker way? The whole house is like that.


Yeah that's about the easiest way. One thing to remember, is you're probably going to be cutting off the tar sealant strip on the bottom of the shingle. So go to a roofing supplier and see what they have for roofing mastic. You'll need a few dabs (5 or 6) along the length of the shingle. Depending on your wind, you may want to put more. And if you do all this when it's warm, it'll be easier.

And if you can't chalk line it, maybe use a piece of 2x4 and just rest it against the bottom of the second row and use it as a guide.

But at any rate, just be careful, one slip of a new blade and now you're doing other repairs.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Roofmaster417 said:


> Agreed :thumbsup:
> 
> 3" in the gutter is insane.


Didn't you hear about the new drip edge shingle combo?


----------



## pjm30043 (May 22, 2012)

I think the gutters were an after thought. The new roof was put on and then the gutters were added. I don't much care for the way the roof was put on by the previous owner either because the ridge vent was omitted. We made the previous owner agree to pay to put some roof vents in but I still think it's not enough. I've already had to replace some sheathing and shingles on part of the roof because of warping.


----------



## Almighty420 (May 6, 2021)

pjm30043 said:


> Is there a certain amount that shingles should over hang the gutters? I've noticed that shingles overhang the gutter about 3 inches and they are 5 inch gutters.


----------



## Almighty420 (May 6, 2021)

I'm wondering the shingle over hang is greater at one end of gutter and changes to smaller at outher end. The house is old but fairly newer shingles. Can I pop a chalk line and cut shingles to fit????


----------

